

Mozilla Firefox - 10 yers olds bug fixed - Uncle_Sam
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=39098

======
hga
Yow.

Although I wonder about this being the reason for that many people downloading
the Copy Plain Text add-on (I use it to avoid copying formatting info (e.g.
font size, style, etc.)).

